# lets see your homemade cages........



## robndebz (Jul 3, 2008)

not long ago made my ratties a new cage & wondered if anyone had any pics of cages they had made. maybe we could get new ideas. heres a few of my one to start off.





































:bash: :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

wow i love that, looks just like a piece of furniture! sorry i havnt got any pics but i do like yours  inspried me lol.


----------



## robndebz (Jul 3, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> wow i love that, looks just like a piece of furniture! sorry i havnt got any pics but i do like yours  inspried me lol.


 thats what inspired me on this cage. fed up off the same old metal/plastic cages. wanted something that went with the room more. one cupbord that was only holding a few bits of junk, then became a cage, but still looks a bit like a cupboard. thanks:2thumb:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

looks good :2thumb:

Bet the rattys love it


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

I had a black syrian hamster that used to live in this









I just thought that these shop cages were far too small for him and he loved to potter about in here

This is without all the doors on


















Ive also kept some winter white dwarfs in here


















And this is a general storage tub stack cage


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving your syrian's cage!!! Tis awesome!!!  Would love that in my animal room!! A great cage AND a spot to sit!!


----------



## robndebz (Jul 3, 2008)

Marine said:


>


good use of furniture here. i do like it.:2thumb:


----------



## CharlieT247 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hope the image comes up okay...but here goes...havent got a photo to hand of my degu set-up as he passed away earlier this year at a ripe old age of 6. I got him when I was still living at home (many moons ago:lol2, so my mum helped me to make this...

A large aquarium minus its lid
A two-tiered hamster cage minus platforms and base to fit on half of the aquarium (the cage sat on the glass lips inside the tank)
Wire mesh bent to shape that was fixed to the cage and sat over the other half of the tank
Wooden platforms (bought from pet shop) that screwed in between the bars of the cage
Various other accessories to keep him entertained










Let me know what you think to it - we were quite chuffed with ourselves:blush: as it definitely beat the *plastic *crappy thing that the pet shop sold us to house him :bash: DUH!!!!!


----------



## ssjsmits (Aug 26, 2008)

.








.
Probably my fav out of all of them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

ssjsmits.... Slightly off topic, but... I'm from Puyallup!  I live in the UK now, but Hey!


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres one of mine


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

here is mine currently 3 rats in.. oh and rescue babies too which going to homes this week











and my mums with 7 rats in..


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i love the converted wardrobe.

I wanna take a shower cubicle and turn it into an arboreal viv!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Moosmoo 
Lover, that looks like rats heaven to me! Brilliant


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

robndebz said:


> not long ago made my ratties a new cage & wondered if anyone had any pics of cages they had made. maybe we could get new ideas. heres a few of my one to start off.


What a fantastic idea! :2thumb:

I like the fact that the rats also have a living room carpet...:lol2:


----------

